
My triple screen set-up for effective online presentations - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2020/07/my-triple-screen-set-up-for-effective-online-presentations/
======
politelemon
I have seen some of my coworkers with portrait orientation monitors. On the
odd occasion that I've tried it, I liked how documents and web pages fit so
nicely, as well as chat clients. But after a while, I realize how much strain
I'm placing on my neck. My suspicion is I'm using a wrong window placement or
using it for the wrong thing.

Anyone who's happy with their portrait monitor setup - what do you use yours
for, and how do you arrange your applications on it?

